# She is a he.



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Any idea what breed he is? He just started to crow last week and has been mounting a couple of the girls for a few weeks. I do have a black (Americana?) that he doesn't mount.


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Also his comb is kind of flat and bumpy.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like a mix but not for sure. I was trying to google images but it kept freezing.


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah I've tried googling different things and looked at a million images and can't find anything. When I bought he/she the girl told me the mother was americana and dad was black jersey giant or vice versa.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

FlaCummins said:


> Yeah I've tried googling different things and looked at a million images and can't find anything. When I bought he/she the girl told me the mother was americana and dad was black jersey giant or vice versa.


That sounds about right  He may get pretty big over time. I would love to get ahold of a Jersey Giant.


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Kinda resbles a blue Andalusian roo! There colors vary!


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

It resembles an blue Andalusian roo!! There colors vary ! I have a hen that looks just like that!


----------

